# my part is here



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my part is here hope my tractor is run now before it snows it would make my year


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What part? Come on, James.....details, please!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the part in side the carb it's brass l beleave it's called a vinchurpo (spelling) it goes between the 2 parts of the carb


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *the part in side the carb it's brass l beleave it's called a vinchurpo (spelling) it goes between the 2 parts of the carb *


 that'll be the venturi


----------

